# Quick HK question....



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the difference between a 9mm P2000 and a 9mm USPc.. besides the external safety ???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the gun frames are shaped different. 

The backstrap can be replaced/changed on the P2000. 

But, the USPc can be carried cocked and locked like a 1911.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The P2000 is available with or without a decocker and the trigger pulls vary. The USPc has variants as well but only V1 is available for California.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

unpecador said:


> The P2000 is available with or without a decocker and the trigger pulls vary. The USPc has variants as well but only V1 is available for California.


The USPc also comes in the LEM trigger variation as well, if youw ant one that way.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

P2000 has ambi slide lock, also.


----------

